# Mann Lake Extractors



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

If possible, this one gets good reviews....
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=945&idCategory=


----------



## Omaejel (Nov 29, 2008)

I had considered this one as well. It's a little bit out of my price range at the moment. Maybe I can talk the wife out of some more money.. LOL


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I have used my Motorized Radial 18/9 frame extractor ( http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=957&idCategory= ) for 9 years now and it was the best investment I made. Even though it cost more than I felt I could afford at the time, the time it has save me as more than paid for itself.

Also, have you seen this thread? http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233902


----------



## Omaejel (Nov 29, 2008)

You guys are really talking me into that one...

Maybe I will just wait and try to save some up some extra cash and pick it up next year. 

I think I will start with the hand-crank version.

Thank-you for the head's up on the extractor for sale. I will check on that one too.


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a 9/18 Mann-Lake and really like it. Mann-Lake buys many items from
Quarti in Italy... http://www.quartiitaly.com
The 9/18 is a bit under powered and that is my only complaint. I have not been able to run it more than 6/16 to full speed.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

JBG said:


> I have a 9/18 Mann-Lake and really like it. Mann-Lake buys many items from
> Quarti in Italy... http://www.quartiitaly.com
> The 9/18 is a bit under powered and that is my only complaint. I have not been able to run it more than 6/16 to full speed.


I've never ordered from Mann-Lake, but I was seriously thinking of getting their 9/18 extractor. I thought I'd get the hand crank and have the extra capacity for later at a lower cost now, then get the power unit next year. I did a search on it (here on beesource) and it scared me off. Primarily a post that said they had ordered it, while doing the first extracting the motor gave way and when they called, M-L told the person to take the entire machine apart and ship it back before they could do anything. Then I noticed a few other comments about it's power (like the one above). I decided it might be better to go with a smaller but better made extractor. Then I found about about how Maxant handles any problems, and that sold me. Even if the M-L is cheaper, if there's a problem I can't fix, it's pretty expensive, IMO. :doh: I will be the first to admit I'm not an expert on power in an extractor....maybe the person had really heavy, thick honey. Then again, I don't know there won't be a time when I won't have it also. Good luck in the decision!


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Maxant is the top of the heap and has the best resale value. The higher price goes along with it. More than my hobby use justified. The M-L is fine for me.
The stainless quality is high, the basket is balanced and easy to clean. The price of the power 9-18 was under $1000 with delivery. Hard to beat.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

You're right - price is certainly an issue. That's why I'm still on the fence between a 9 (or 6 radial/3tangial) and 20 fr. You always want the best but can you always justify it?What we want and need aren't always the same either. It sounds like it's working out for you, even if you can't fully load it.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I will put in my 2 cents.... I owned the 9/18 Mann Lake motorized and sold it. I ended up buying a Maxant. The problem I had is when I loaded the heavy frames in the plastic basket of the Mann Lake it would flex and no matter what i tried I couldnt keep it in balance. The Maxant has a steel basket and works quite well. Maybe its just the heavy frames of honey I get here... I dunno. I just know the Maxant is built a lot better. Save your extra couple hundred $$ and get the Maxant ....

IMHO

JoeMcc


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was looking to buy a extractor and I was looking at the Maxant 20 frame,even called the company and talking to them about it. Just about to order one from them and looked on bee source again and found a real deal on a used Dadant power 12 frame radial.along whit a knife and other beekeeping supply look at Kelley extractor they are made in the USA. A person looking for extractor need to purchase for the future not the present.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

LEt me know if you may have any questions! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Does Maxant ever sell refurb equip? Also, I have a charity school/orphanage that I am looking to donate equip., material and money for so they can have 
an apiary program. Have any of the manufacturing companies done things like this?


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I usually have my honey house at around 95 degrees F when I extract. I just turn off the AC for a day and with all the heat generated from the uncapping tank it gets hot fairly quickly. Thinner honey extracts faster. Anyway, I run my 9/18 ML extractor at a slow speed for awhile (4 min plus) at first and this balances out the frames easily. Then I crank up the variable speed to half then to the max variable speed and finally switch over to the full speed. This way I have never had any balancing problems with it. I have also made a base board for it out of two sheets of 3/4 inch plywood that are glued together (making it a thick 1 1/2 base) and bolted this extractor to it. It gives me something to stand on to keep it steady since I don't want to bolt it to the floor of my honey house.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have the motorized 9/18 from Mann Lake. I wouldn't settle for anything smaller. And I didn't. I did crush and strain until I could afford it, which took 26 years...


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I first bought a two frame hand crank extractor, then saved up and sprung for Kelley's two frame reversible motorized extractor. I've used that one for 30 years, handling up to 16 hives, and 1600 pound of honey extracted. Each extractor has its advantages and disadvantages, cost being one, materials used and craftsmanship being others.

I suggest you compare prices of the extractor you want, hand crank vs. motorized. Hand crank vs. upgrading in the future to motorized. You might find it cheaper in the long run to get motorized from the get-go. Trust me, you WILL eventually (if not sooner) go to motorized! 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I always tell my customers its more money to add the motor kit down the road on our 9framer.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought seriously about going that route, because while I'm starting up a new business and having been on medical leave for so long, funds were low, but I bit my lip and went for the Maxant 1400p 20 frame!! :banana::banana:\
I can't wait for it to arrive, and I figure it's worth peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for a while!!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

In your case (being a beekeeper) it might be even cheaper if you to use honey instead of jelly on those sandwiches.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Rohe Bee Ranch said:


> In your case (being a beekeeper) it might be even cheaper if you to use honey instead of jelly on those sandwiches.


Quite right! Actually would anyway if it were really necessary - I've always preferred honey. Though I do make a good Mustang grape jelly.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Trade you for some Blackberry Jelly.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Works for me! Between honey, mustang grape and blackberry, we'll be eating good!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

PM me your snail mail address and I'll get a jar over to you.


----------

